# 2018 Tundra with LED headlights Fisher light harness



## atrinh15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone know when the Fisher light harness 79147 comes out or anyone have it installed in there truck? Im about to bypass the harness


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

its available now. it came out a month ago


----------



## atrinh15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Really ? Everyone in my area says they dont have it or cant get it yet.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I've got 3 in stock. they are definitely available. When I ordered them a week ago, they were available immediately


----------



## atrinh15 (Aug 3, 2010)

How much are you selling them for? Or pm me


----------

